# Male or Female GERBILS?



## 709Juggalette

Okay...so here is the question - what is the better sex when it comes to gerbils? Males or females?

I had a female gerbil and she was VERY hyper and disliked being handled.She would come up and lick my hands,but she hated being handled.

I was reading something and it was 50/50.Some people said females were more dominant,yet more calm (mine wasn't) and others said males are the calm ones.One person said males are really hyper.Now I am confused.I only had one gerbil in my life...so I need other opinions.

I may be getting a pair of gerbils in 4-5 weeks.
Someone I been talking to just had a litter of 6 gerbils born this past Sunday and I said I may take a pair.I have a few weeks to decide,but that is why I wanna know if males or females make better pets.

I am thinking along the lines as a pair of males...but I dunno.


----------



## 709Juggalette

Okay...well nobody here gave me advice,but thats okay! The majority of people I talked to told me that male gerbils are usually more calm and friendly.

So I will go for a pair of males.


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

Well I'm sorry first of all that I wasn't a member here soon enough to help you out.

I have male and female gerbils right now, and have had more in the past, and I can honestly say with my bunch at least that there's no real difference. Some people say that the females are temperamental and less loving but the worst-tempered gerbils I ever had were in fact males.

Just try to get your gerbils from a good breeder and not a pet shop if you can help it though as they will have better temperaments, whether male or female. Plus they are generally healthier and better-bred.

Good luck with your new squeakies


----------



## CautiouslyOptimistic

I've got two gerbils at the moment, two boys, and I've found that the boys fight less than the girls that I've had, and have been more docile, but then again I had 3 girls a few years ago and one of them was more friendly than the ones I've got now. 
I don't think it matters really, as long as you get them used to people and being handled from when you get them you should be fine, they arent known for biting - but be careful they sure are fast! And mine seem to scheme together so that when I'm focused on one the other can make an escape attempt so you have to keep your eyes on them lol


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy

We have both and to be honest its 50/50 - if they are handled often from a young age both make fantastic pets.


----------



## StolenkissGerbils

ChrisTheGerbilGuy said:


> We have both and to be honest its 50/50 - if they are handled often from a young age both make fantastic pets.


I think that's the key - early socialisation and both sexes make lovely pets. And if their family has a nasty temperament running through it, well you can be sure that they'll be snappy little buggers, male or female!

Anyway I'm sure the original poster must have got their gerbils by now...


----------



## 709Juggalette

Nope.No gerbils yet.I am waiting for a few weeks,they are not weaned yet.I think I am going for males tho! 

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------

